# Royal Dragoon Guards



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

A dedicated elite body of men - tough and professional - One of the army's oldest regiments, originating in 1685 from Troops of Horse raised by King James II.

However - when they're off duty........

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=way_to_armadillo


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Awesome.

The insurgency doesn't stand a chance when you've got men with organisation like that against 'em.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

Great!


----------



## Medvedya (May 18, 2005)

The video was popular - very popular. In fact it did this!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4554083.stm


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Wow, brilliant


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## trackend (May 18, 2005)

It just goes to show how muffed up the MOD's kit is if even Tony Christie can knacker it


----------



## BombTaxi (May 18, 2005)

Ha, Id seen that but didnt realise it was the Dragoons! Just goes to show what an elite training does for you!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

yeah that's brilliant..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2005)

even my mum liked it!!


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2005)

Somehow I missed this one on the first go round. Pretty cool. Amazing what bored soldiers can come up with.


----------

